# Anyone had to purchase a replacement door for an MES 30"  Son killed mine...



## viper (Jan 2, 2011)

Smoker is nearly new but my son did not seem to care and knocked it off of the table and hurt the door pretty good.  Just curious if they are pretty pricey?  Anyone had to buy one? Don't really care if I get the window or windowless version..


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 2, 2011)

How bad is it?

I damaged my door a while back.  I put something in on a pizza pan that was about 1/2 inch bigger than the inside diameter of the box.  It sprung the door to where it had about a 1/4 inch gap in the seal at the upper hinge.  I could see where the metal casing of the door had cracked on the edge and allowed for it to be cock-eyed.

I did manage to get it back into reasonable alignment using a wood block and hammer.  The wood block spread out the force of the hammer blow and helped knock the split back into shape without denting the side further.


----------



## viper (Jan 3, 2011)

The damage is more cosmetic than anything but because the door is insulated, I cannot just get at the back to beat it all out.  Sort of irritating being brand new and all....  I would prefer a new door if they are reasonable.  Doubt I would pay 200 for a new door though thus my reason for asking what they might be worth..


----------



## southensmoker (Jan 13, 2011)

Could try these people http://www.appliancefactoryparts.com


----------



## hkeiner (Jan 14, 2011)

You didn't mention if you have already called Masterbuilt and what they said about selling a replacement door to you. That would be my first thought.


----------



## frosty (Jan 11, 2012)

Just an idea.

I ordered a MES 40" from Cabela's. That original unit was damaged in-transit.  I had to send the 1st one back to them. 

I spoke to the customer service rep, and she told me they might have a warehouse that stores the damaged ones for pieces.  You might consider calling them and asking if that is true, perhaps they would be able to set you up with a door for cheap money. 

Good folks, I would certainly use Cabela's again.


----------



## smoke em steve (Jul 1, 2013)

dale5351 said:


> How bad is it?
> 
> I damaged my door a while back.  I put something in on a pizza pan that was about 1/2 inch bigger than the inside diameter of the box.  It sprung the door to where it had about a 1/4 inch gap in the seal at the upper hinge.  I could see where the metal casing of the door had cracked on the edge and allowed for it to be cock-eyed.
> 
> I did manage to get it back into reasonable alignment using a wood block and hammer.  The wood block spread out the force of the hammer blow and helped knock the split back into shape without denting the side further.



I have 2 doors for a MES 40 if you still need one let me know. They are both slightly damaged but very functional


----------



## smoke em steve (Jul 1, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Just an idea.
> 
> I ordered a MES 40" from Cabela's. That original unit was damaged in-transit.  I had to send the 1st one back to them.
> 
> ...



I have 2 doors for a MES 40 let me know if you still need one. They are both slightly damaged but completely functional.


----------



## smoke em steve (Jul 1, 2013)

viper said:


> Smoker is nearly new but my son did not seem to care and knocked it off of the table and hurt the door pretty good.  Just curious if they are pretty pricey?  Anyone had to buy one? Don't really care if I get the window or windowless version..



I have 2 doors for a MES 40 if you still need one let me know. Both slightly damaged but completely functional.


----------



## jimtn (Jul 2, 2013)

I know that Masterbuilt has a division for replacement parts because they just sent me a new Body (minus door) because mine had a defect. I don't know what the cost is. I might be interested in buying some of your parts if you end up getting a new one.

Jim


----------



## legend (Jul 2, 2013)

The original thread is over two years old but I'll reply anyway. In March of 2013 I bought a new door for a MES30 form Masterbuilt. Cost was $20 for the door and $13 shipping.


----------



## rhinoguy (Jul 3, 2013)

smoke em steve said:


> I have 2 doors for a MES 40 if you still need one let me know. Both slightly damaged but completely functional.


How bad are they damaged?  I am looking for a mes40 door and Masterbuilt is out of stock.  They wont have anymore in until August 18th.


----------



## smoke em steve (Jul 3, 2013)

None are bad I just didnt want any dents or scratches on my new smoker. (Thats my job!) it took them sending two to get me a good one. The meat prob quit working the second time i used it and had to return it so i am stuck with 2 doors a controller and a remote and the piece of plastic trim that the controller mounts in. You can have one as long as you cover the costs of shipping and packaging. I can take it to the UPS store and have them repackage it and send it to you. Just let me know. I got the same date to replace my smoker as the probe is not replaceable. I just returned it.


----------



## rhinoguy (Jul 3, 2013)

smoke em steve said:


> None are bad I just didnt want any dents or scratches on my new smoker. (Thats my job!) it took them sending two to get me a good one. The meat prob quit working the second time i used it and had to return it so i am stuck with 2 doors a controller and a remote and the piece of plastic trim that the controller mounts in. You can have one as long as you cover the costs of shipping and packaging. I can take it to the UPS store and have them repackage it and send it to you. Just let me know. I got the same date to replace my smoker as the probe is not replaceable. I just returned it.


If you dont mind, I would love to take one of the doors off of your hands.  I had my smoker sitting on top of a table and my wife knocked it off.  Broke the door completely off and dented it so bad that

I cant get it to seal correctly. 

I will send you a pm with my address.

Thanks!

Vann


----------



## elohel (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a practically brand new one sitting in my garage if you want it. Only replaced it because I got a new one for free since the one that it came with didn't 100% seal against the unit. Still 90% good, though


----------



## bobc2001 (Apr 26, 2014)

Do you still have the doors? mine warped inside and the steel popped out.

thannks

bobc


----------

